# Quilling and itching?



## Yayhedgies (Sep 4, 2011)

I just had a question with quilling. I got my hedgie about two weeks ago and she's my first. I noticed the other night that she was itching quite a bit. She did have dry skin but I had started putting flaxseed oil on her ears and a little on her back. She's about 3months old and going through quilling and loosing a lot of quills. I had read that when quilling the whole folicol comes out (round tip on the end) and mite loss of quill didn't have that. Is that true? I don't think she hAs mites because the breeder had her checked before I bought her, but you never know.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Do any of the quills have the ball at the end?

Yes, it is normal for them to be itchy when they're quilling


----------



## Yayhedgies (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes all of them do.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

The balls actually don't mean anything.

As long as she has quills growing in, she most likely does not have mites  Sounds to me like she is just quilling. Give her oatmeal baths once in a while to help soothe her skin and to help the quills come through. You could also mix some flax seed oil to her food, or apply it directly to her skin ^_^


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

Oatmeal baths help too or find the baby soap Aveeno that has natural Oat Formula in it. I'm still using it for my two hedgies!


----------

